
How to upgrade to mainline Kernel 4.17-rc2 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - whs-dot-hk
https://whs-dot-hk.github.io/Ubuntu-Todos/upgrade-kernel.html
======
whs-dot-hk
Url changed to [https://whs-dot-hk.github.io/ubuntu-todos/upgrade-
kernel.htm...](https://whs-dot-hk.github.io/ubuntu-todos/upgrade-kernel.html)

